# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  الي يحب اميرة المرح يدخل

## ام الحلوين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ويش اخباركم ياحلوين

في مثل هذا اليوم  ولدت اول طفله عندي اميرتي الصغيره 
طفلتي التي مهما كبرت تبقى عندي تلك الطفله التي اول من اسمعتني كلمة ماما 
صغيرتي لا اعرف ماذا اهديك في مثل هذا اليوم ااهديك قلبي فهو لكي منذ ان كنتي جنين في احشائى
ام اهديك عيني  التي رأتك قبل ولادتك ياصغيرتي 
اهديك كل مالدي من حب وحنان اهديك قلبي وعمري كله ياغاليتي الصغيره ياطفلتي الوديعه









































[IMG]http://berbera.***********/hana/baby.gif[/IMG]



[IMG]http://dreamingprincess.***********/vv3.jpg[/IMG]







اتمنى من احبابي ان يشاركوني فرحتي بصغيرتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل عام وهي بألف خير ..

وعيد ميلاد سعيد يارب ..

ويارب يحقق كل احلامها ..

ويارب كل سنه تعيشي وتهنيها في عيد ميلادها ..

والله يخليك ليها ويخليها لك ..

كل المودة

----------


## ساقي العطاشا



----------


## دمعه حزن

*وعليكم السلام*
*أهلاً بأم الحلــوين*
*ألف مبروك لك هالبنوته الحلووه*
*والله يخليها لك ويبلغك فيها عروسه ان شاء الله*
*واليوم بنشاركك بفرحتك*
*بهالذكرى السعيده لولادة أختنا الحلوه* 
** 
*.. اميرة المرح ..* 
** 
*كل عــام وأنتي بخيــر* 
** 
*وعساها سنه خير وافراح ان شاء الله* 
** 
*وعقبااال العمر كله ياارب*
**
*وعيد ميلاد سعيد .. وعمر مديد* 

** 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
هلا وغلا بأم الحلوين 
سمعنا عـــــــــيد ميلاد (*أمـــــــــــوووورتنا* )
كل عـــــــــــــاااااااام وأمــــــــــــووووره بألف خير 
والعمر كله انشاء الله 
وتبلغين فيها عرووووسه 





أمـــــــــــــــوووره الف الف الف مــــــــــــبروووك 
عـــــــــــــــااااام سعيد انشاء الله 



وفيه تتحقق كل احلامك وامنيااااتك 


 
تمنياااتي لك بعااام مليء بالفرح والسعاااااده
تقبلي تحيااااتي فــــــــــــرح

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه



----------


## ام الحلوين

شبكة الناصره
ساقي العطاشا
دمعة حزن
فرح
توته بحرنيه

الف الف الف الف الف ............شكر لكم على مشاركتي فرحتي بصغيرتي
يعطيكم الله الف عافيه 



[IMG]http://realmadrid.***********/EID.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

كل عام وهي طيبه  


كل عام ونجاحها يزيد 
[IMG]http://seem12.***********/images/16.jpg[/IMG] 


عقبال ما تفرحي بها وتشوفيها عروس 

واقول لاميرة المرح 
 
وهذا الحلا لعيونك 

 
واحلا باقه الى احلا اميرة 
 



دمتــــــــــــِ بحفظ المــــــــــولى

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلااا والله
خيتووو اموورة
كل سنة وانتي بالف خييييير
وعقبال مانشووفج عرووس
 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## سمراء

مبروك ام الحلوين بعيد ميلاد بنتج الغايلية
وربي يخليها لج وتفرحين فيها عروس يارب
وعقبال 100000000 سنة يارب
وهي الكيكة حق احلى اميرة

وهذي بعد احلى باقة وهدية لامورتنا الحلوة



وتعيش العمر كله يارب
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## Princess

امااااااه




لوصف فرحتي وسعادتي بهالحركه.. من جد مو عارفه ويش ارد ويش اقول
انتين ادرىباللي في قلبي ...
..... الله لا يحرمني منش ويطول بعمرش يالغاليه




ادارة الناصره والنواصر الغوالي تشكروون على هالتواجد الجميل 
وعسى ربي يحقق كل امانيكم مشكوووورررين من جد
وفرح الهي قلوبكم مثل ما فرحتوا قلبي 
..... لساني ينربط ويعجز عن الرد في مثل هالمواقف ...

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كل عام وأنت بخير وبألف صحة وسلامة أختي أميرة*
*الله يخليكم لبعض ولايحرمكم من هالوصال الجميل*
*مبروك أختي أم الحلوين بميلاد أحلى البنات*
*حفظكم الرحمن* 
*ودمتم بخير*
*أختكم عيون لاتنام*

----------


## أمل الظهور

امروووووووووووووووووووووووووشه 






هيييييييييييييييييييييييه


 عيد ميلاد سعيد ياااارب 


ويلا نسوي الى احلى امروشه احلى حفله 



نقدم لكم مقيمي ومحيين الحفله 

العازفون 





الراقصون


 


هذول يشجعون الى الحفله مسكين واحد منهم يتهيأ لي اياديه عورته 

  



هنا اعضاء شبكة الناصره تهيص لعيد الميلاد 




الحلويات 











الكيك 
























امورر غمضي لي العوينات عندي لك مفاجآه 

عجيبه ماراح تصدقي حالك خخخ




غمضي 


بعد خليك مغمضه 


بعد اشوي 


يلا فتحي 



*المفاجآه هي :* 










ههههههههههههههههه الخخين الافريقي هااا 

جبته ولا ماجبته خخخ لازم يحضر معانا الاحتفال 





وباقة ورد مستمده عطرها من عطرك يالغلا 






تفضلي عزيزتي امورشه الغلا كله هديتي لك 

عطر ستيلا ريحته تجنن <<<تسوي اعلان 





احم احم كح كح 


سمعنا بالميلاد الزين وتباشرنا 

فرحنا بالعيد وجينا نهني اميرتنا 

كل عام وهي بألف سعاده غاليتنا 

الفرحه دوم وباميره تكمل سعادتنا 

ام الحلوين مبروك عليك امور اختنا 

ربي يحفظها ويوفقها ويسعدها امنيتنا 





ام الحلويين 

ربي يحفظ الك امور وياربي تشوفيها ناجحه وتشوفيها عروس وتشوفي عيالها ويصيروا مثلها حركتتاااات 

وشياطين يشيلوا الدنيا شيل من ازعاجهم 

وتأخذيهم انتين وتدلليهم موب عيال الغاليه امور 




امورشه :


كل عام وأنت بألف خير وربي يوفقك ويسعدك 

وعقبال مانشوف الشعر قالب ابيض والعصا باليد يااااارب 





*ربي يسعدك حبيبتي امور*

----------


## وعود



----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

كل عام واميرتنا بالف خيرررر
عقبال 100 سنه يارب
وجعله ايامك كلها سعاده

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم* 
*هنيئا لك ابنتك اميرة المرح* 
*والف مبرووك على تجديد ذكرى عيد ميلادها* 
*وان شاء الله دائما تسعدكم كما اسعدتنا بتواجدها في منتدانا الموقر* 
*كل عام وهي بالف خير ان شاء الله* 
*تحياتي..*

----------


## واحد فاضي

كل العام وانتي وهي بألف خير 

وتظلوا لبعض ذخر ان شاء الله تعالى 

ام الحلوين >>>>>>>>>عامش خير ان شاء الله 

أميرة المرح >>>>>>>>>>>عامش كل الخير ان شاء الله وسمعي كلام الوالده زين  .........هههههه

تقبلي مني أجمل وأرق وأحلى التهاني بهذه المناسبة السعيده 

والتي اطلت على المنتدى 

(( متى الكيك و.......طاطا ما طاطا و.......عاااااااااااااا والبزززززززززززززز ووووووووووووووو


تحياتي

----------


## حور الجنان

*كل عاااام وانت بالف الف خييير* 
*العمر كله انشالله* 
*وعقبااال مانشوفك عروس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كل عام وانتي بخير أميرة ..ووعقبال 100 سنة ونشوفج عروووووس ياارب ...والله يخليها لج ياأم الحلوين وتفرحي فيها وفي نجاحها ..

----------


## آهات عاشقه

كل عام والحلوووووووه امووووره بالف بالف بالف خير


عقبال العمر كله 


والله يحفظش ويخليش ويسلمش لامش


وهذي هديتي >>> افاا بس لو عندي بس رصه 

[/IMG]

----------


## ام الحلوين

سحر القوافي * روح وريحان* سمراء* عيون لاتنام* امل الظهور*  وعود* زهرةالبنفسج*القلب المرح* واحد فاضي*
حور الجنان* شذى الزهراء * آهات عاشقه ******مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــورين يالغالين اسعدني تواجدكم كثيراً الله لايحرمني منكم ويخليكم لهلكم تسلموا حبايبي*
*ولا تزعل اخوي واحد فاضي هذا الاحتفال الك والى كل الي شرفونا بطلتهم* 
*الحلوه*



[IMG]http://ummahat.***********/juice_1.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Princess

مشكووورين جميعا على التواجد الجميل واللطيف .. اسعدتوني والله ومو عارفه ويش اقول <<< اميرووه
ما تعرف تتصرف في مثل هالمواقف خخخ    :embarrest: 
منورين عندي ومحليين حفلتي والله 
ملاااحظه لبطيختي .. املووووه 


 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< هذاااااااا ويش جيبه هنااااا ...... اني قافله عليه باب المسن ولا عاد اشوف رقعته   :evil: 
ههههههههه ... بس عشان عيد ميلادي باصير طيبعه وحياه الله      :cool:  

يعطيكم العافيه
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## هموسة الناصرة

كل عام واميرتنا بالف خيرررر
عقبال 100 سنه يارب
وجعله ايامك كلها سعاده

----------


## اسير الهوى

*ام الحلوين..*

كل عام وانت واميرة بالف الف خير

وعقبال ماتعرسيها وتعرسي ولادها وتسعدي بها وتسعد..

واقول لاميرة..

قد ما كل عام وانت بخير

كل عام وانت اميرة..
*اخوك ياسر*

----------


## Princess

همووسه
خيي ياسر
تواجد جميل
ياهلا
يعيكم العافيه

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*اهلا وسهلا في وقت متأخر*
*بس جيت عشان اختي امووره عشان ماتزعل* 
*اموووره كل عام وانتي بألف خير*
*عقبال 100سنه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

عباقل مليوان سنه 


مع تحياتي 

روعة

----------


## ام الحلوين

الف شكر الى كل الي شرفونا في حفلتنا ويعطيكم الله الف عافيه

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

عيد ميلاد سعيد يالغاليه

أدري توني متفرغه بس أنتي أدرى بالوضع

خخخخخخخخخخــ

يلا كل عام وأنتي بصحه وسلامه

----------


## Princess

يسلموو جميعا منورين .. حياكم الله وتواجد اسعدني
على عيني وراسي بأي وقت ..
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## المومياءة

مبروووووووووووووك حبيبتي امووووووورة
 

و ان شاء الله تعزمينا على عيد ميلادج ال100

عاد احنا عجااااايز شلون نجي لش 
و هاي الهدية مني
 
ان شاء الله تعجبج لأن تعبت و اني اغلفها

بطليها في البيت اوكي
 
يا كثر الهدايا اللي عندج عطيني اشيل و ياش 
بس عاد مو بالبلاش خخ

----------


## Princess

يسلموو موميائه
هدية احلى من الحلا
منوره يالغلا
والهدايا كلهم شيليهم واخذيهم ما يغلوا عيش

يعطيش العافيه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## حميد

*كل عام وانتي بالف خير اخت اميرة المرح*
*عقبال ملايين السنين ان شاء الله وتفرحي مو بس بعيد ميلادش وعيد ميلاد احبابش*
*مع خالص تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## Princess

تسلم اخوي وياهلا بك منور 
ويسمع منك الهي
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------

